# No Sound on TiVo iPad App



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I cannot get sounds to play on the TiVo app on my iPad Mini. It works fine on my iPad Air, iPhone, wife's iPad, and her iPhone.

When I watch shows, I can hear the audio. I can't hear the beep noise when I change channels, click a button, etc. I've turned sounds off then back on, reset the app, and just tonight deleted and reinstalled the app. No luck.

Any suggestions? (Yes, the volume of the iPad is turned on.)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I assume you know about this, but just in case:
In the TiVo App click on the Settings wheel (by the TiVo name top left) and ensure "Sound Effects" is set to ON.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Yes I've even cycled it off and on a few times without luck.


----------

